# attention roofers, my prediction about home depot



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I just took a paid survey about how a manufacturer can better provide material to professional roofers. After a short while into the survey almost all the questions were about home depot. They asked alot how they could better target roofers, what made roofers buy product, what their reputation was to professional roofers... etc... They also spent ALOT of time asking questions about how interested professional roofers are in social netoworkign, having an online community (like this one) for chatting and networking etc, how we liked existing websites from wholesale distributors, what we liked and didn't like about our wholesalers.

My prediction is HD is soon to try to focus much much more on roofing contractors and one of the ways will be through social netowrking possibly setting up some kind of website similiar to this one. Time will tell.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Who is Home Depot?
I buy roof material from Roofing and Supply, firstly, ABC and Bradco secondly. If that's a word....


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

How would you rate HD overall as a supplier of your asphalt shingles?

Very Poor, was my answer.


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> How would you rate HD overall as a supplier of your asphalt shingles?
> 
> Very Poor, was my answer.


Depends on the circumstances, as a contractor I would not (have not) purchase materials from them so my response is I have no idea.

As a home owner on a diy project or in an acting contractor situation I would give them a Fair rating.
I have done a few roofs in which the home owner supplied their own materials and purchased them from HD so they could get the 12 months same as cash deal on the material purchase.
In each case HD delivered (ground dropped) the materials when they said they would and did so in the manner I requested (placed them where I wanted them).
All tho they did make me wait 10 days for re-delivery of the damaged sky lights they delivered. The same damaged skylights being delivered by Banners Supply or ABC Supply would have taken 3 days to replace.
(The sky lights in question were a non stocked dimension.)


----------



## saiminh (May 2, 2015)

*your prediction was right in 2011*

Grumpy I was reading your post back in 2011. I have been notcing that home depot has dropped their prices considerably compared to the supply houses. I mean the supply house are pissed. Everytime I go there just for commercial roofing they flip and say just go to home depot them. I just don't know. Home depot sells their timberline arc for 61.00 a square compared to 87.00 a square at the supply house . Home depot is trying to put ABC and Bradco out of business. And in my opinion they are on their way out. Not sure if its temporary but what ever it is they haven't sold shingles this cheap since 2006. And all ABC says that its temporary well, its been over a month a an half that they have been running this price.


----------



## hotrod351 (May 31, 2015)

all home depot wants is monopolize the market. i buy from ABC roofing supply. funny thing is if you demand home depot to load the roof then they have ABC supply do it.


----------



## How'd that get there (Sep 22, 2010)

*Follow the dollars*

We do very little shingle work but as most of you prefer the regular supply houses. I see several reasons HD is making the push.
1. Reroofing _ I'm sure they have a bean counter somewhere who has determined that a 20-25 yr cycle of housing boom is coming due- lots of potential
2, It's not about making money on selling the shingles. It's about setting up their own contractor financing - not better terms than we may get at our ABC/ sorry to see Bradco go, Allied, Quality, whoever but longer terms (of course at an annual % rate).
3. They have determined there are enough wannabe roofers that they can sell to - to make it worth their while.

I hope/ suspect it won't last - Roofers are loyal to their suppliers - and we are very demanding of them - HD doesn't have the no how to get it done for us.


----------

